# Keyswitch midi routing?



## minimax (Apr 10, 2017)

is it possible somehow to rout one patch in kontakt, which is splited onto 5 midi outs...
For example if I have patch that goes on keyswitch legato, sustain, staccato etc.
And I put same instrument that instrument on 5 or more midi outs, and I just do keyswitching on midi out... How to route now that keyswitching midi outputs to mixer?
I am using FL Studio.
I think this is not possible, but, well I asked, as it would do a big favour to ram, instead loading 5 times same patch and dropping out other keyswitches than the one I need, it would be easier like this but only if possible.


----------



## Tod (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm a little confused here minimax. are you talking about midi outputs or audio outputs?



> For example if I have patch that goes on keyswitch legato, sustain, staccato etc.



Do you mean you have the "legato, sustain, staccato etc." articulations, all in the same nki instrument patch that are triggered by keyswitches, and you want to send them to their own individual audio outputs?

If that's the case, it's pretty simple. The most important part is being sure to select all the groups that are associated with each articulation. To do that simply use the keyswitches to play each articulation, and while it's playing, watch and note the groups that are playing in the "Group Editor".

Then select the associated groups for each articulation and down in the bottom left corner of the Amplifier, click on the menu "Output" and select the output you want for that articulation.

Sorry if I totally misunderstood your question.


----------



## minimax (Apr 12, 2017)

Tod said:


> I'm a little confused here minimax. are you talking about midi outputs or audio outputs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your answer.
You answered correctly actually, but its a long process of doing it this way, to many groups, too many similar names in groups, I don't know which groups to select for output.
I do it like i load same patch many times, and I just disable articulations that I don't use, still uses more RAM than single patch with articulations, but well, what can I do, its too complicated.


----------



## szcz (Apr 16, 2017)

You can use MIDI router multiscript. It lets you define keyswitches for changing MIDI channel inside Kontakt. So, you can load several instruments (or the same one several times) and use keyswitch to choose which to play.
Here: http://waveforms.fairlyconfusing.net/2014/10/automatable-midi-channel-router-script.html


----------



## Tod (Apr 16, 2017)

Actually minimax, with a script, I think you could associate different bus outputs with the different keyswitches.

You would have to assign all groups to go to a particular bus output, then when a keyswitch is played, select a regular Kontakt output. For example for KySwch_1 you could select output-1 for the bus, KySwch_2 could go to output-2, etc., etc..

It would depend on whether there is a script slot open or not. Also, you'd have to turn "Edit All Groups" on and select all the groups, then assign them all to a bus.

This is off the top of my head and I'm not actually sure if you can query keyswitchs in a later script slot or not, but I think you can.

Maybe someone else might know.


----------



## szcz (Apr 16, 2017)

I might have sounded enigmatic, here's what I had in mind.


----------



## Tod (Apr 16, 2017)

szcz said:


> I might have sounded enigmatic, here's what I had in mind.



Thanks szcz, I kinda figured that's what you had in mind. I recently wrote a multi script that basically does the same thing.

However, I think mimimax wants to use one intrument patch that has all the articulations which are selected by keyswitchs. Further he wants to have each articulation play on a different Kontakt output.

In case you or anyone else is interested, here's a quick little video of my multi-channel, multi-script. This script is intended to be used with one midi track where you can play all the articulations using keyswitches. It uses the keyswitch velocities to turn the channels on and off. 

Also you can play any number of the articulations you wish, at the same time, and each articulation can have it's own set of controllers, all from the same track. If you look closely, I have a toolbar that I use to assign the various velocities. I'm putting it together for a friend and it's totally in beta at the moment. 

The instruments I used are Kontakts own strings and the midi track is just a simple one that's just intended to show the various articulations playing.


----------

